# My Dog Keeps Growling



## HueysMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Huey my male (hes a little 1yr and a month) Growls at random things for example, he growls at the door although no one is there, he just growled a second ago because my computer cord was touching him even though hes laying on me and he growled at me when i was cleaning out the fridge, im not sure if hes being mean or not, also he makes like these sucking noises when he sleeps Whys that and One more thing why does my dog lay on me or have to be right up tight against my body, its not that hes cold because hes constantly under the covers?... Anything will help. Thanks


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He may just be a very vocal dog. I've seen countless dogs who "talk" all the time, so to speak. Most pit bulls are very affectionate and will be on top of you if you let them. My girl is under the covers every night. Gets on the wife's nerves but she puts up with it. Nothing you asked about seems out of the ordinary to me but I do encourage that type of behavior and it seems normal to me.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

by boy is always "talking"


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah its a "pitty" all right.
haha...yeah sorry that wasnt funny...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Zoe talks alot and very loud...When she's at the vet sometimes people get scared because they think she growling but she just likes to talk to everyone...LOL..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does he raise his hair when he is growling?

You could have a dog that is alittle insecure.

Rain is very vocal but her hair does not rise. To me if he is growling with raised hair he is upset about something..but I do not know your dog either..you do!

I would just be careful, esp. if you are worried about it. Like I said you know your dog better than we do. If it has become out of the ordinary maybe you need to get him evaluated. He may just need some kind of confidence booster.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Zoe talks alot and very loud...When she's at the vet sometimes people get scared because they think she growling but she just likes to talk to everyone...LOL..


Lol my puppy does the same thing at the vet! The people who come in with the toy breeds cradled in their arms always glare at us.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like a very vocal dog to me if he isn't raising his fur or showing teeth or any other aggressive behavior then I wouldn't think he was being mean. He doesn't sound like he is being aggressive to me expecially since he stays up your butt all the time. He cradles you like that cause he loves you.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I know grizz is aggressive when he goes silent LOL. then i start getting worried. The only thing he goes agro on is a raccoon though....its his backytard nemesis. He growls when we pay when you rub his belly and hell howl and whine and wimper and snort and grunt and do all sorts of happy sounds lol. I love it. I am constantly amazed at how close a pitbull can get to you. You would think when he is in you lap chest to chest head on your shoulder....man he cant get any closer....thats when he goes nose to ear and it feels WAY closer lol. silly pitbulls.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

when lexi wants to play which is all the time and no1 wants to play with her she stands in front of you and gives off these growl/howling noise which guilts us into throwing the ball around. i think they all speak for some reason or another its not always aggression


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hahah yup... just takling. chyna is a quiet dog. she doesnt say muich, only when she is playing wit my guy or there is a cat in the yard lol.... but kenya, MY GOD THAT GIRL WONT SHUT UP! lmao, she is the noisiest dog i know lol. she is always growling and making funny snorting noises when she is playing. she also went thru an "attitude" stage. when we sould say no she would do this funny little "fine then" growl/whine and run off lmao... yes DG pitties are funny dogs... CHYNA thinks she is a 5lb purse dog... she is ALWAYS sitting on my lap and chest. she is alays in my coolaid lol.... kenya tho, she likes her space... shell try and kick us off the couch if we are crowding her lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lux is VERY vocal. Here he is telling me how to drive. Some times a very vocal dog can be very annoying.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao that is cute.  I would have to crank the stereo up on that one though


----------



## HueysMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys its VERY appreciated


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> lmao that is cute. I would have to crank the stereo up on that one though


Lordy me to....lol!!!!

that is cute though...and he is a very pretty dog!!


----------

